# how much tip for return phone left in the car



## Bigman

how much of a tip for returning a cell phone?


----------



## elelegido

When I used to return phones direct to the owners, the going rate was zero. 

Much better to drop off at the police station of your convenience.


----------



## Bigman

elelegido said:


> When I used to return phones direct to the owners, the going rate was zero.
> 
> Much better to drop off at the police station of your convenience.


sounds about right, lol


----------



## merkurfan

Ubers policy is free of charge. Its Part of the uber experiance.

I shit can the junk and drop the phones off at my local police department. I live 45 miles out side of the metro area.


But you can request a uber up here so they can come get their stuff.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

You could always ghost ride to there destination, once they give it to you, since the tip is included. Just make sure you 5* yourself and delete the email receipt b4 you give it back.


----------



## merkurfan

And take the long way.


----------



## Bigman

Ok, love the humor. Can I get a driver to respond with a true ' I was tipped this much' story.


----------



## merkurfan

Sure. The one time i did it i met jack schit.


----------



## xciceroguy

I got nothing but a headache when I tried to return a phone to the only guy who forgot his phone. Next time I'm throwing it out the window and tell them I didn't find it.


----------



## krytenTX

I had just dropped off a pax at a restaurant when he called me and said he left his cell phone plugged into the charger in the pocket on the back of the drivers seat. I was only a few blocks away, so I dropped it off. He was waiting by the curb. Gave me a $20 bill.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bigman said:


> Ok, love the humor. Can I get a driver to respond with a true ' I was tipped this much' story.


This isn't humor.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Bigman said:


> how much of a tip for returning a cell phone?


I've been tipped nothing for returning an item,
and I've been handed $20 from grateful riders.

<shrug> It is what it is.


----------



## mystysue

Ive only had one phone left and they tipped me 14 dollars in Ones lol..
they were young adults, I really didnt expect anything so I was surprised.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind

Bigman said:


> Ok, love the humor. Can I get a driver to respond with a true ' I was tipped this much' story.


I've been tipped Zero dollars for driving across town to give dude his iphone 4.

Yesterday I caught one in my backseat lyft and returned on the spot by hailing him. No thanks given, dunno yet if there will be tip.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Yesterday I dropped a couple off at a wedding reception and went on my way...
minutes later I get a txt from the woman: "is there a card in your backseat?"
I replied - "Just checked - nothing there - would you like me to buy you one?"
She "lol"d.


----------



## Bigman

krytenTX said:


> I had just dropped off a pax at a restaurant when he called me and said he left his cell phone plugged into the charger in the pocket on the back of the drivers seat. I was only a few blocks away, so I dropped it off. He was waiting by the curb. Gave me a $20 bill.


Nice


----------



## UberMeansSuper

I got $7 for returning an iPhone to a couple that I dropped off a few blocks back.

Once, before I was more seasoned, I drove 32 miles to return one because she refused to come for it and also I thought Uber would UberBan me from the system, etc. $0 and just a thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberMeansSuper said:


> I got $7 for returning an iPhone to a couple that I dropped off a few blocks back.
> 
> Once, before I was more seasoned, I drove 32 miles to return one because she refused to come for it and also I thought Uber would UberBan me from the system, etc. $0 and just a thanks.


^^^^^You have, of course, since then, learned that if they are unwilling to invest anything in securing the return of this oh-so-important property of theirs which is their responsibility, you hand it in to the Po-Po, get a receipt and save that receipt.


----------



## Altima ATL

krytenTX said:


> I had just dropped off a pax at a restaurant when he called me and said he left his cell phone plugged into the charger in the pocket on the back of the drivers seat. I was only a few blocks away, so I dropped it off. He was waiting by the curb. Gave me a $20 bill.


I guess it was not the same phone that he made his Uber reservation with.


----------



## DocT

1st time I returned an item, I got $0 tip.
2nd time $20. I was just a short distance away. Pax called immediately after drop-off. So no biggie, and wasn't expecting a tip either.


----------



## limepro

Done it twice both times within 10 minutes of dropping off both times I got $5.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^You have, of course, since then, learned that if they are unwilling to invest anything in securing the return of this oh-so-important property of theirs which is their responsibility, you hand it in to the Po-Po, get a receipt and save that receipt.


You bet I have!


----------



## krytenTX

Altima ATL said:


> I guess it was not the same phone that he made his Uber reservation with.


Sorry, let me clarify. The one that ordered the Uber let him use their phone to call me. The pax that left the phone in the car was just an extra pax.


----------



## Dan Dixon

Bigman said:


> how much of a tip for returning a cell phone?


Truth, sadly is most people don't tip for anything. I understand that you want to be nice about it, and that is a good thing. I have been tipped $10.00 for returning a phone right after I dropped the riders off, only a few blocks away. $10 to $20 would be a fair range depending on what you can afford, and how far the driver had to travel to return your phone. Hope this helps, and we need more riders like you in the Charlotte market.


----------



## Claw Dogs

Bigman said:


> how much of a tip for returning a cell phone?


A few weeks ago I drove 16 miles to return an iPhone 6 and all I got was a thank you. I totaled 32 miles with no fare. At least a Fiver would have been appropriate. It sucks but some people are just ingrates..


----------



## merkurfan

Uber says you should return for free. it's part of the uber experience!

blame the cheap pax if you want, but Uber is guilty too.


Claw Dogs said:


> A few weeks ago I drove 16 miles to return an iPhone 6 and all I got was a thank you. I totaled 32 miles with no fare. At least a Fiver would have been appropriate. It sucks but some people are just ingrates..


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Hilarious but crappy. This just happened to me yesterday. The couple didn't tip on the original ride and she leaves her phone/ID/wallet in the car on Sunday at 2:15am. I do the right thing and drive it to her yesterday on my day off. She tells me she just bought a new iPhone 6 to replace the one in my hand but didn't grease my palm with a single red cent. Sad, just no class at all. I returned her personal items within 12 hours of the ride.


----------



## Dan Dixon

Some people are cheap, and some are like the OP, and want to do the right thing. I think if most people would consider the cost to replace a lost phone, $500.00 at least if you don't have insurance, $100.00 t0 $150.00 if you do, then tipping a driver $10.00 to $20.00 is a bargain. I know some on here say they would toss a phone left behind in the trash, but I don't agree with that. If I can't determine who the phone belongs to, I will take it to the nearest Police station. One thing I will not do is leave the phone in my car, or take it to my home, too many crazies out there with tracking on their phone. One thing I do with my phone that everyone should, is I set up emergency numbers that can be dialed even when the phone is locked.


----------



## Dan Dixon

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Hilarious but crappy. This just happened to me yesterday. The couple didn't tip on the original ride and she leaves her phone/ID/wallet in the car on Sunday at 2:15am. I do the right thing and drive it to her yesterday on my day off. She tells me she just bought a new iPhone 6 to replace the one in my hand but didn't grease my palm with a single red cent. Sad, just no class at all. I returned her personal items within 12 hours of the ride.


Sounds like she was mad you didn't return her stuff quick enough, or she wanted an excuse to worship at the Steve Jobs shrine, and get the newest toy.


----------



## Luberon

I returned like five phones. It is always the drunk friends that leave their phones. Made $10 tip once. Got two thanks and two a$# wipes that were angry at me. Obviously I was to blame they had too much to drink. I will never return phones again. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## merkurfan

Luberon said:


> I returned like five phones. It is always the drunk friends that leave their phones. Made $10 tip once. Got two thanks and two a$# wipes that were angry at me. Obviously I was to blame they had too much to drink. I will never return phones again. Not worth the hassle.


Correct. nearest trash bin or police station. That is what I do.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

What if you return it to the carrier? Like, the nearest AT&T store? Wouldn't they have more success finding the owner based on device IMEI and also put a note on the account not to activate another device as the existing one has been found?


----------



## BostonBarry

I got $20 for a very minimal inconvenience as I stopped down the street for lunch after dropping riders off and they called me while I was still down the street. More recently I brought the phone next town over (15 minutes) and the kid didn't give me anything, but he had tipped me for the ride. If it is far off I would just tell them they have to 1) wait until I'm in their area again 2) I can return it to my nearest police station or 3) mail it back with the return shipping Lyft provides. On bright side I have inherited a large cooler a rider left in my van. Noticed when I got back in van, rang doorbell 5 minutes after dropping her off and no answer. Emailed Lyft, never heard back. Finders keepers.


----------



## RomanRon

Hey OP! I guess you will find out when you return it....... I would be glad to just give it back to original owner. Hey if he offers money, that would be awesome.


----------



## Frank_Howard

xciceroguy said:


> I got nothing but a headache when I tried to return a phone to the only guy who forgot his phone. Next time I'm throwing it out the window and tell them I didn't find it.


Better yet, drive to the Fair Park area and just leave it on one of the corners of the side streets.


----------



## uberdrivermensch

I've been lucky enough to get $40 from one pax, $20 from another an only one $0


----------



## ATL2SD

Got a $100 a couple days ago. $140 a couple months ago.....you guys ain't doing it right. These pax aren't your friends & family, treat them as such...

Uber on

Uber off on Oct. 15 tho


----------



## ocbob2

Bigman said:


> how much of a tip for returning a cell phone?


What phone? I don't think a pax left a phone in your car. But you can always ask what can they give you if you happen to find their phone. You know, sometimes their phones battery falls out also Which sucks because pax can't trace the phone if really lost. Read between the lines. Unless they are coming near you to meet and pick up, you don't have a return policy for free.


----------



## ocbob2

Claw Dogs said:


> A few weeks ago I drove 16 miles to return an iPhone 6 and all I got was a thank you. I totaled 32 miles with no fare. At least a Fiver would have been appropriate. It sucks but some people are just ingrates..


Not sure why you would do that for free. Seriously, read my post (above) in this thread. You didn't find a phone but it might be in your car once you get to check. Read it and dont do anything for free again.


----------



## ATL2SD

ocbob2 said:


> What phone? I don't think a pax left a phone in your car. But you can always ask what can they give you if you happen to find their phone. You know, sometimes their phones battery falls out also Which sucks because pax can't trace the phone if really lost. Read between the lines. Unless they are coming near you to meet and pick up, you don't have a return policy for free.


Exactly. The last phone I had, the guy still traced it once I turned it off. He called me a week later & said the last transmit came from my house! Lmao!! I turned phone off when I found it at the end of my shift. I guess he called his phone provider & got that info.

You find a phone turn it off & make them come looking for you. Don't call the pax. Don't tell greedy ass Uber you've found a phone or anything. Wait til they come looking for it & charge'em a finders fee. You run a business not a lost & found service.


----------

